# Ahh....Ancient Greek, Roman, Egyptian, etc...



## Josh (May 28, 2005)

hey everyone.

First of all, the movie TROY is a good action movie.

The battle scenes are great.




I was wondering, do any of ya'll ever look into THESE types of Warriors?

I do, it's interesting.



Also, i've heard that there are Sword Clubs, Sword Fighting Schools, pretty much like a Karate school, around the USA.

Is there a site that i can go search for one?



Thanks.


----------



## Gemini (May 28, 2005)

If you're really interested, you might want to go to a specific sword forum first to get more information such as netsword.com. You'll also find clubs that teach many different styles of swordmanship.

  Regards,


----------



## Tgace (May 28, 2005)

Troy was pretty good. But those Bronze Age swords would never have done the feats that movie portrayed. A bronze sword was pretty much an "edgy" club that bent better than it cut...


----------



## Crom (May 28, 2005)

These guys do medeival Europeann arts (not re-enactment, proper MA reconstructed from contemporary texts) , heard good things bout them but no first hand experience, maybe your after something a little more ancient though. I tried a quick google but not much luck.

http://www.thearma.org/ 

Here's an article on ancient western arts but don't know of anyone teaching them (i haven't read the whole thing yet so maybe its in there somewhere)

http://www.fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=164

Hope this helps, let me know if you find anything else.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2005)

Troy was OK. The jumping sword thrust technique was...visually interesting.


----------



## Blindside (May 29, 2005)

Crom said:
			
		

> These guys do medeival Europeann arts (not re-enactment, proper MA reconstructed from contemporary texts) , heard good things bout them but no first hand experience, maybe your after something a little more ancient though. I tried a quick google but not much luck.
> 
> http://www.thearma.org/



I took their NTP 1.0 course, good stuff from serious martial artists.  Because their work is derived from historical manuscripts their research can only go back so far.  Some basics about the Roman or Greek works can be taken from the surviving histories, but like today, many of those scholars don't know much about the martial arts.  

I would recommend ARMA though there are other groups out there as well.

Lamont


----------



## searcher (May 30, 2005)

I have a passing interest in the Roman martial arts myself.  If you get any good info please bring it back and share it with us.   I have been searching for anything on an organized teaching system that the early Med.  peoples might have had, but as yet nothing to report.


----------



## The Kai (May 31, 2005)

You should know that the fight co-ordinator used CMA as the inspiration for the fight scenes


----------

